# Any news on the new HD channels



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone heard about when the new HD channels will be going live?


----------



## sea157 (May 31, 2006)

swissin said:


> Has anyone heard about when the new HD channels will be going live?


I am very interested in this myself.
Anyone have any information?


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

swissin said:


> Has anyone heard about when the new HD channels will be going live?


Which new HD channels are you referring to?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Should be next week. My guess is Wednesday.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

ocanyc said:


> Which new HD channels are you referring to?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58115&


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Should be next week. My guess is Wednesday.


Based on?


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

John W said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58115&


Wow, nice. Heres another question for you guys. Dish says it has ESPN2 HD, although I dont see it in their tv guide. Do you guys have ESPN2 HD?

http://dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/gridall.asp

In the platinum package, its listed:
ESPN HD ESPHD 9424 110 SPORTS
ESPN2 HD ES2HD 9425 61.5 SPORTS


----------



## mobowhunter (Jun 1, 2006)

What about OLN HD?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

ocanyc said:


> Wow, nice. Heres another question for you guys. Dish says it has ESPN2 HD, although I dont see it in their tv guide. Do you guys have ESPN2 HD?
> 
> http://dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/gridall.asp
> 
> ...


Yes, on 9425 in my case from 61.5 or from 129, you have to have an mpeg4 capable receiver I think.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

ocanyc said:


> Wow, nice. Heres another question for you guys. Dish says it has ESPN2 HD, although I dont see it in their tv guide. Do you guys have ESPN2 HD?
> 
> http://dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/gridall.asp
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

Great. I believe the 211 is a Mpeg4 capable receiver. Hey, OLD-HD would be sweet too. Seems Dish is ahead of the competition as far as HD content.

I meant OLN-HD


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

Any HD I would like locals but I would like to see anything HD.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I just got my 622's on Monday.

I have an NHLHD channel that is off the air most of the time but had an HD hockey game on the other night.

It was OLNHD!



mobowhunter said:


> What about OLN HD?


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Dish seems to be taking their sweet time on this new national HD... They have mad capacity right now free'd up on 129 and 61.5.... Charlie. whats the delay!!!!

-Dogg


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Doggfather said:


> Dish seems to be taking their sweet time on this new national HD... They have mad capacity right now free'd up on 129 and 61.5.... Charlie. whats the delay!!!!
> 
> -Dogg


Yeah I mean what is the point of having them uplinked but not available. I can understand they may want to "test" them for a couple of days, but its time now. I am guessing today or maybe next Tuesday. Or before the the next Charlie Chat, whichever comes first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Why do people complain so much about channels that aren't on yet? Who else has these channels that you are complaining about?

In some cases it is testing to get things right before launching... in other cases the channel may not have launched nationally yet... in other cases the agreed upon start time with the company may be weeks or months away but in the meantime they permit Dish to uplink and test so they can be ready to launch on the already agreed upon date.

Without these uplink reports, people wouldn't know to complain about some channels... somtimes I think most people would be better off with less information so they wouldn't have so much to complain about.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Why do people complain so much about channels that aren't on yet? Who else has these channels that you are complaining about?
> 
> In some cases it is testing to get things right before launching... in other cases the channel may not have launched nationally yet... in other cases the agreed upon start time with the company may be weeks or months away but in the meantime they permit Dish to uplink and test so they can be ready to launch on the already agreed upon date.
> 
> Without these uplink reports, people wouldn't know to complain about some channels... somtimes I think most people would be better off with less information so they wouldn't have so much to complain about.


Thats just it...if they didnt have something to complain about forums like this would exist...as the majority of all post are complaints. (some very valid but many just plain bellyacheing)


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

This was not complain as you have put it it was to find out what was going on with E* and any news on the upcoming channels not to complain. Is it wrong to want to stay informed? Is that not what is wrong with our Country no one trys to find out what is happing just taking it.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Election time is the real time to complain and most don't!


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

swissin said:


> This was not complain as you have put it it was to find out what was going on with E* and any news on the upcoming channels not to complain. Is it wrong to want to stay informed? Is that not what is wrong with our Country no one trys to find out what is happing just taking it.


I agree with you....I thought this post was more for information than complaint.

I was interested..! Human Nature.....WOW that makes me human..!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The sky if falling the Sky is falling no new national Hd life is over as we know it. HMM HD LIFE new saclo video game


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a difference between asking for any new information... and complaining.

Some folks have just been asking "is there any new information" or "what's new" and to those folks I was not speaking.

But other folks have said things like "what's the holdup" and "why are they uplinked but not enabled" and then referenced that we are "taking it" as if we customers are somehow being ripped off when Dish uplinks/tests channels but doesn't enable them immediately. Those are the folks I see who complain, and I don't get why the complaints.


----------



## lazzeristudios (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a question.........


When Dish does add new HD channels.... do those that already have an HD package with Dish, automatially get the new channels as well?

Sorry, if this is a dumb question....




zach


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

HDMe said:


> There is a difference between asking for any new information... and complaining.
> 
> Some folks have just been asking "is there any new information" or "what's new" and to those folks I was not speaking.
> 
> But other folks have said things like "what's the holdup" and "why are they uplinked but not enabled" and then referenced that we are "taking it" as if we customers are somehow being ripped off when Dish uplinks/tests channels but doesn't enable them immediately. Those are the folks I see who complain, and I don't get why the complaints.


Where is the Zen HD channel that I was promised all this time? The one that talks about meditation, virtues of patience and general Buddhist philosophy? I thought it was unplinked, but why the holdup? I'm getting impatient for learning in HD how to be patient, damn it!!!


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

lazzeristudios said:


> I have a question.........
> 
> When Dish does add new HD channels.... do those that already have an HD package with Dish, automatially get the new channels as well?
> 
> ...


I'll go out on a limb and say of course.


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

Hey, so do you guys automatically get the locals in HD if they are available to you in your area, and obviously if your paying for locals.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lazzeristudios said:


> I have a question.........
> 
> When Dish does add new HD channels.... do those that already have an HD package with Dish, automatially get the new channels as well?
> 
> Sorry, if this is a dumb question....


Not a dumb question at all... though there is not a standard answer.

With the previous (prior to Feb of this year) HD we had an HD Pack and a Voom addon... When TNTHD was added, for instance, all folks with the HD Pack got it automatically. But when Voom was added, we all had to call and subscribe.

In Feb of this year, Dish added some new HD in MPEG4 (or pseudo MPEG4 depending on who is reading)... You had to get a new receiver of the ViP series and change your subscription in order to get these new channels.

So the answer is a resounding maybe!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ocanyc said:


> Hey, so do you guys automatically get the locals in HD if they are available to you in your area, and obviously if your paying for locals.


Dish has said that as they launch the HD locals, subscribers who are paying for the SD locals AND have one of the new ViP series receivers (MPEG4) will get these HD locals automatically.


----------



## lazzeristudios (Apr 12, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Not a dumb question at all... though there is not a standard answer.
> 
> With the previous (prior to Feb of this year) HD we had an HD Pack and a Voom addon... When TNTHD was added, for instance, all folks with the HD Pack got it automatically. But when Voom was added, we all had to call and subscribe.
> 
> ...


Thank You

zach


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fox News stuff moved to POT ... keep it there.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58731

Thanks


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Dish has said that as they launch the HD locals, subscribers who are paying for the SD locals AND have one of the new ViP series receivers (MPEG4) will get these HD locals automatically.


I made sure that I had all of those things but now find that I need a new dish that isn't available yet for my HD locals that just got uplinked. :shrug:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They are not available to customer yet either. When they are released I'm sure E* will have a plan (perhaps an LNB kit for your D1000?). All is not lost yet.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I removed the off topic posts on this thread related to Fox News. It is not about a sense of humor but ratholing someone elses thread. Looks like the conversation has moved to pot where it should be. Like James said, please take the the Fox news remarks to the newly created thread. 

If you have any questions or would like to discuss why, feel free to drop me or James a PM.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

lazzeristudios said:


> I have a question.........
> 
> When Dish does add new HD channels.... do those that already have an HD package with Dish, automatially get the new channels as well?
> 
> ...


Depends on the metal :grin: you have but yes.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

lazzeristudios said:


> I have a question.........
> 
> When Dish does add new HD channels.... do those that already have an HD package with Dish, automatially get the new channels as well?
> 
> ...


As always the answer is, it depends.

If you subscribe to one of the "metals" packages and you have a MPEG4 capable receiver, you'll get the new, non premium, channels.

The premium channels like StarZHD(soon to be added), SHOHD, HBOHD, require an additional subscription.

Disclaimer: That's the way it is today. This could change at any time if Dish so choses....


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

I'd just like to comment that after spending years with D* and just recently switching to E*, it's a blast seeing all of this new HD activity after seeing absolutely no non-local HD added to D* for a long time. If anyone is reading this forum as a D* subscriber and is on the fence about switching, my only regret is wondering why I waited so long.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Dish has said that as they launch the HD locals, subscribers who are paying for the SD locals AND have one of the new ViP series receivers (MPEG4) will get these HD locals automatically.


Yes. And that was the case for our Washington, DC HD Locals - the PQ could be better, but they're there (61.5 in my case).

--Doug


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

datwell said:


> Yes. And that was the case for our Washington, DC HD Locals - the PQ could be better, but they're there (61.5 in my case).
> 
> --Doug


PQ compared to OTA or other E* HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

nazz said:


> I made sure that I had all of those things but now find that I need a new dish that isn't available yet for my HD locals that just got uplinked. :shrug:


I'm with you on that part... At least I get my HD OTA fine... but I'm in the same boat if I want them via satellite.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

I talked to dish today and I was told that they will be rolling out 5 to 10 new citys a month and that they have at least 2 to 5 new HD national chanels that will roll out in june. :blowout:


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

swissin said:


> I talked to dish today and I was told that they will be rolling out 5 to 10 new citys a month and that they have at least 2 to 5 new HD national chanels that will roll out in june. :blowout:


So would any subscriber with the HD GOLD or SILVER package with the VIP box get these new HD channels automatically?


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

ocanyc said:


> So would any subscriber with the HD GOLD or SILVER package with the VIP box get these new HD channels automatically?


Thats what E* say's


----------



## ocanyc (May 30, 2006)

swissin said:


> Thats what E* say's


You say that like I shoudnt believe everything E* says


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So far we have not had a reason not to believe that the new channels would not be included on the same terms as the other DishHD channels. FoodHD and HGTV HD were promo'd as part of the DishHD package on a Charlie Chat earlier this year. Starz! may only be available to those with Starz! on their SD subscription. Toss a coin whether NatGeo HD will be included at all levels or not, it hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

ocanyc said:


> You say that like I shoudnt believe everything E* says


I dont believe E* but I do have hope 

day dream's can come true


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

nazz said:


> I'd just like to comment that after spending years with D* and just recently switching to E*, it's a blast seeing all of this new HD activity after seeing absolutely no non-local HD added to D* for a long time. If anyone is reading this forum as a D* subscriber and is on the fence about switching, my only regret is wondering why I waited so long.


From a press release:

"The nation's leading provider of digital television service, DIRECTV is in the midst of a dramatic expansion of its programming capacity for the transmission of hundreds of local and national HD channels, as well as new interactive and enhanced services and standard-definition programming. With the launch of DIRECTV 10 and 11 in 2007, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels."

No problem just wait another couple years...  

Seems to me I heard this same story from D two years ago??


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

150 HD channels in glorius HD-Lite / Low Bitrate... welcome to the future of HD!


----------



## icelite (Dec 6, 2005)

Here it is June 7th without any new HD channels...I have been following the forums for the past few months and waiting for the next HD channels to be activated. No clue when they are supposed to be available. 

I have seen alot of speculation and was hoping someone knew when the projected day is not the typical answer of 2nd quarter.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Nobody really knows anything for sure... everything is rumor and speculation until and unless Dish officially announces something.

Sometimes the rumors and speculation come true... other times not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

icelite said:


> I have seen alot of speculation and was hoping someone knew when the projected day is not the typical answer of 2nd quarter.


We still have 22 days left in the quarter. 

Check the uplink thread in the morning - It is Thursday ... good things have been known to happen on Thursdays.


----------



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

icelite said:


> Here it is June 7th without any new HD channels...I have been following the forums for the past few months and waiting for the next HD channels to be activated. No clue when they are supposed to be available.
> 
> I have seen alot of speculation and was hoping someone knew when the projected day is not the typical answer of 2nd quarter.


I read they are supposed to be swtich on during a presentation today at Team Summit. So I think I will have them when I get home from work.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought that Team Summit was next week?


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

jerryez said:


> I thought that Team Summit was next week?


Team summit is today or tonight is the magic button push day so stay tuned to you dish.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Scott at SatGuys is reporting from the summit and has just announced the new channels WILL be turned on today.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

That is great news, I will keep checking to see when it happens. Channel surfing right now and nothing new as of yet


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently still "not yet".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dave1234 said:


> No problem just wait another couple years...
> 
> Seems to me I heard this same story from D two years ago??


From what I can gather, there's no launch date scheduled yet for D10 nor D11. It took them five months to light up Spaceway 2 after it had gone into orbit.

In the grand scheme, I would rather that they get locals to as many as possible as that it what is going to create much stronger demand for HD content and equipment. With the exception of sporting events, most of the stuff that you need to keep up with is on network broadcast television.

That being said, I greatly appreciate that E* has taken a balanced approach to adding local and national HD content.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I imagine if Charlie can't announce on Monday's Charlie Chat that they have been turned on, somebody is going to catch h*ll.


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Dish's website already had the new HD channels at part of the HD offering. Is anybody seeing these channels?

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/programming/index.shtml

I checked this morning its not up yet.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

vinobabu said:


> Dish's website already had the new HD channels at part of the HD offering. Is anybody seeing these channels?
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/programming/index.shtml
> 
> I checked this morning its not up yet.


Yeah so much for those people with "Inside" sources. They have been completely discredited.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

waltinvt said:


> Scott at SatGuys is reporting from the summit and has just announced the new channels WILL be turned on today.


Well I guess we know Scott doesn't know anything.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Well I guess we know Scott doesn't know anything.


Ya'all haven't checked the last few minutes. They are on.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I can confirm there on and looking good!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Now that they are launched, let's move the discussion to this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59048

Closing this one.


----------

